# Funniest thing happened while browsing the net tonight...



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Funny thing. I was checking out the web site for the Jacksonville Beach Pier and I am scrolling through their photo album of fish and I clicked on the link for AngelFish/Spadefish and there's a pictures of yours truly on "SUNGLOW PIER" in Daytona holding a HUGE Spadefish.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

haha, that's pretty funny


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

makes you wonder whos cheatin who, whos bein true, and who dont even care anymore.....ALAN JACKSON


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*that's hilarious*

You know what would be funny- let's all send pictures of us holding fish that don't belong in Jax on any other pier in the country and see if they post it....ya know- somebody holding a cow striper on Metapeake Pier or something like that.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Says it was uploaded by [email protected] 
looks suspicious to me. I wouldn't be so quick to blame the pier for false advertising or whatever. They have a report abuse link on the site. Anyway I could imagine that would be crazy to see yourself on a pier's website that you have never been to. lol


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I know the guy who runs the JaxPier website, and he's a standup fellow....

He's also a member here at P&S. I'll shoot him a message referencing this post and we'll see what he has to say.

I'll almost guarantee that he didn't have anything to do with it.

Some of the pics that are on that site are uploaded by anyone who wants to...

I'm guessin that [email protected] is just that.....a hack.

I have seen with my own eyes, nice spades like yours caught from JaxPier...even caught a few myself.

At any rate, Joe will be interested!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Not accusing anyone, just thought it was funny


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Now if we can just doctor up a photo of say me holding up maybe a king mack in the middle of Lake Okeechobee while surrounded by a couple Penthouse girls....yeah, you get the idea.


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*Hey KZ*

you are famous, you should be charging usage rights for your mug....haha.....


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

Well Kodiak Zack,
I understand your desire to be known throughout the Pier Fishing World by uploading your Fish Photo on *My* Photo Album and that is all fine and well because it is available for all to upload and as I periodically review the site and see this photos then I feed them to the OSPREYS who patrol around the t-end of the Jax Pier quite frequently looking for live bait fish.

Although you posted your mug on my site you also just accomplished promoting *my* website on one of the most Influential Websites in the Pier and Surf Fishing World and that being 
* PierandSurf.com*

P.S. Kodiak, Send me a bill and I will also feed it to the Ospreys.
Have a Nice Day.
To the Owners and Moderators of Pier and Surf I apologize for any inconvenience if any this Kodiak fella has created.

Take Care,
Joe Dionne
JacksonvilleBeachPier.com
Website Owner & Forum Administrator


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*????*

Easy there tough guy, Zach's point was that he _didn't _post that picture, he just found it there.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Joe,

Let me tell you. You are in the wrong forum to be starting sh|t with me kid. Railroader, reign your buddy in before I have to make a trip to Jax.


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

ZACH,
I will reply to your latest post just one time out of respect for P&S and all they contribute to the The Art of Pier Fishing as we all try and work together to create a fun atmosphere.

I HOPE YOU AND YOUR PRETTY FISHY THAT YOU SEEM TO BE MAKIN' OUT WITH HAVE A HAPPY LIFE TOGETHER AND MAKE BUNCHES OF LITTLE FISHYS TOGETHER.

P.S.
I am still comtemplating on your remark being a threat or not but I would seriously advise against it as gasoline is fairly expensive and with you being in the Sales field we are not buying anything up here.

C/ya
Joe


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Railroader, reign your buddy in before I have to make a trip to Jax.


I've stuck my nose as far as it will go in this one.......

My suggestion to you KZ, is to MAKE THE TRIP to Jax and meet me and some of the guys on the JaxPier Thursday morning bright and early.....The KINGS and TARPON are in 'da house.... 

Gonna bust loose any day now!

Then we'll ALL post some pics....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ease up, everybody... and this thread is locked. As for you Joe, I wouldn't be one to talk, considering we're talking about a pier that doesn't allow people to kingfish using a silly rule against rodholders.


----------

